# Any Esc Co Sheriff's need side work in SW Esc Co?



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Russell Bayou Homeowners Association is looking for a few ESC LEO's that would be willing to respond and assist with people tresspassing in private subdivision on Innerarity Island.Local sherriff's office has tried to help but a patrol a week is not working. We need someone that we can call, who can respond promptly, andissue trespass warning. The association is willing to compensate qualified individuals. Please PM me if you are deputy and interested. Thanks, Keith.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Pm Sent....


----------

